# Mens Underwear



## pranicfever (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know but i think i'll never wear womens panties again.. men's breifs are hella comfy.. hahahaha just thought i'd share


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Pranic, I haven't owned a pair of womens underwear since the early 80's! Who the hell invented the thong anyhow? Probably some horny man I'm thinkin". Ok, maybe if I wear a mini skirt and I'm drinking! Peek-a-Boo...winky,winky


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

lol.. usually i'm not wearing undies.. but i thought what the hell and i'm like.. well imma buy some mens breifs.. they are so comfy... i love em.. more than i love boxers and i love boxers


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Try Jockey tagless, bandless boxer/briefs I bought some for my boyfriend but of course he hated them, but I LOVE them and they're spandex so you can wear them under pants if you choose to.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

i'll do that... you know i've known so many guys to complain about their undies.. imma tell them what..  us women will take theirs  they can have those lacy mesh scratchy rough undies... or a thong.. or... well you get the picture.. honestly .. i'd so trade with out a second choice..


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

what a intresting convorsation your  two are having lol!!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

yes yes it is... wanna see the breifs i'm wearing.. haahha...


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

It's keepin me entertained while i battle insomnia I totally agree with both of em, why wear panties that ride up ur butt when you can wear nothing at all or something that doesn't ride! I'll take comfort over style in that region any day!


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

i like my boxers they soft as hell dam american eagle has some expensive ass boxers but they so soft they worth buying when you have money but their clothes just sux ass lol my boxers have frogs on em too bad i cant a pic of them and show hahahaha


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

imma silk boxer kinda girl... mmmm love em'... and heck i like the boxers that are like 5 bux a peice at walmart they get some cool ones everyno w and thn


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

hahaha walmart i baught some boxers their and they didnt last me a month they riped lmao!!!!!!!! it was funny tho when they did rip


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

yeah i had a pair do that in the wash.. had em about a month or so... but they were cute and worths the 5 dolalrs or so


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

but these boxers they cost 7-13$ it was gift card i got so i got me 2 boxers hahaha best dam boxers i got


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

humm.. sounds cool.. aright def headed to bed.. you and budz can keep this one going.. so i can come back on tomarrow and bust a gut readnig it.. night for real this time.. hahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm all for comfort, if I was a little younger I'd wear my tank top with no bra either but after my 2nd child..well you know! Underwear other than to sleep in though I just can't stand! So how do you feel about waxing?


----------



## flipmode (Mar 25, 2006)

were going to turn this into a sex site


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

waxing ummm never tried it and never planning too lol it looks painful


----------



## Mutt (Mar 25, 2006)

***!!!!!. waxing. what next petticures and mud masks?????


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

waxing i dunno, it better than shaving and shit like nair i am allergic too... but mostly i just shave ya know.. simple quick and gets the job done


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Can't stand having one hair yanked out by the roots, can you imagine having them all ripped out at once? AAHHGGG!! No thanks, I'll just steal the ol man's shaver.Shhh!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

yeah tell me about it.. but the more you do wax it won't grow back i think thats the only plus


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

WAXING!?!?! I about cry my eyes out when i get my eyebrows waxed... aint no way in hell anything like wax is headed down that way, I'll stick to my trusty razor (which btw girls is battery operated to vibrate  ) LOL


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

lol...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Uoooo! I'd be lookin' like a little...well lets say it might take me a little longer to get out of the shower. Hmmm...what was that razor called? Ha! Ha! Sorta. How "scandalous"!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

Girl talk on MP forums.. we'll take over yet ladies


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

Venus Vibrance  Best damn shaver I've ever used!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

They might not be "posting" girlfriend but they're veiwing like mad, who knew? This is my favorite "thread" if the topic offends the guys it's not like they don't have all the rest! Go team! rah.rah.,O K.you guys talk about the final 4 while us ladies go on about important thing. So which of women's mysterious lives shall we conquer next? Heres one Faking It: to lie or tell the truth? heeheehee


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Venus Vibrance  Best damn shaver I've ever used!


 Getting the courage up to make the dreaded trip to Wal Mart on a Sunday. It is on the list! Thanx bigbudz!!!


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

O_O this very funny i wasnt expecting to read about vibratring shavers...lol!!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

upon request.... 
Faking it... Or Not to....

I never fake it..  Ever... Someone would be all like.. gettin all up on me.. we would end up gettin all down and dirty and it's just not workin for me.. they'd be like ok baby you need to get off for me.. and i'm like.. make me.. and it just doesn't go over well so .. it's all like just get on your back or whatever.. and i take over from there.. like i won't fake it.. i'll please the person i'm wit even if they can't please me.. because its more important to me to make sure my woman is pleased first... but when it came to guys i always felt bad faking it.. so i just stopped and if he couldn't figure out i wasn't please thats his issue.. i'm not gonna lie to a man or woman.. and boost their ego ya know.. hahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank the Lord I'm lucky enough to not have too either, its like are you close baby? Are you close baby? Oh by the way, your mother called and wants to know if you can come over and???? let me tell you girls, it works every time. no "stiffy" no problem.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

God I love the simplicity of men. Like a cat toy! bap,bap


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

so what you ladies think of bras with underwire.. i personally hate them...


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

Underwire bras?!?!?! Who wants lil metal things pokin your boob all day?? Not me. I'll take comfort over cleavage any day... hahahaha .... However back to the "faking it" talk for a moment... I haven't had to fake it for a damn long time now... lol BUT!!!! I did date this guy once who did fake it, I was amazed that a man would figure out a way so extreme to fake it. Blew my mind.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Like you wouldn't figure that one out, hopefully thats one you chalked up to hmmm, I didn't know guys did that. As far as underwire goes as much as I dislike them, they are quite helpful at combating gravity. I must be shrinking because everything just seems lower to the ground the older I get. That sucks.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

i'm only 2111 but i feel like they startin with the gravity already hahaha but that could be all the sports bras i wear.. but yeah.. faking it.. i tell you what if a guy ever faked it i would slap him hahaha! just cos thats like woah.. outt ehre why would a guy wanna fake it.. the diff. bettweeen women  and men is the men need to get their thing done.. women can come back to tit later.. hahaha


----------



## justme111120 (Mar 26, 2006)

that's foul


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> waxing i dunno, it better than shaving and shit like nair i am allergic too... but mostly i just shave ya know.. simple quick and gets the job done


You're making me crazy! Pics! I want Pics!

Hahahahahahahaha

You guys are crackin me up!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

Mmmmm BEER


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Mmmmm BEER


pranic you at it again?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

LAways


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2006)

I love .."thongs" ..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, that just made my hang over worse hick. I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2006)

_"your"_ hangover..? 
..just think about hers!!  
  hangin' over the toilet seat!!!!



...or think about the _poor_ leopard that skin came off of..:0


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

dude thats FAT out NASTY. and yes i left the l out of flat for a reason.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

hahahaha nasty ass pic my stupid sister send me that pic threw email and said isnt that sexy it actually made me pass out and made my eyes hurt lol


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

That chick doesn't need a thong, she needs a bed sheet!! If she stands up that thong is gonna disappear forever!!! I feel sorry for her neighbors


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok.. thats just funky...  i think that is worse than the dancing naked fat man video i posted.. hahaha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Thank the Lord I'm lucky enough to not have too either, its like are you close baby? Are you close baby? Oh by the way, your mother called and wants to know if you can come over and???? let me tell you girls, it works every time. no "stiffy" no problem.


THAT WAS YOU? Oh Shit! That was a sneaky trick! And Mom never showed up!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I love .."thongs" ..


I'M BLIND, I'M BLIND !!!!


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

no more pictures like that!!!!!!!!!!1 its very disturbing!!!!!


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not sure what frightens me most... that thong about to completely disappear, or the fact that it looks like she's about to fertilize that grass!?!?!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok Pranic, for the first time I am absolutely speechless!! And that ain't easy. I wonder how much they paid that woman??


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

But back to the question for you...who the hell invented that tampon with no applicator? Like yeah right...not this girl. I 'm not opposed to the fingers near that region, it's the reason why!! Any feelings on this? Feel free to jump in guys!


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

LMAO I couldn't agree more! I'm sure a man came up with that idea, and thought it was his own special way to get back at all the females who ever pissed him off.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to post this. MEN RUN AWAY FROM THIS THREAD. RUN VERY FAR AWAY. There are things here you don't even want to know about. I'm a married man and don't want to know about this stuff.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

Good thing we haven't mentioned child birth yet.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

been a spectator at that event. don't wish to relive it. neither does my wife. hahahahahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Speaking of childbirth having experienced both a c-section and a ""regular" birth, both @#*%#! I'd much rather have a c-section ANY day! They just **** all that shit of you instead of letting it shall we say "dry out" for 3 weeks!Besides for every 2 hours afterwards BANG! Vicodin!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

By the way having a child at 36 was no picnic nor is chasing a non-stop 2year old pushing 40! Have you ever actually watched the cartoons they have on these days? What ever happened to "Underdog" and Go! Speed Racer Go!or one of my personal late nite favorites Beevis and Butthead.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> By the way having a child at 36 was no picnic nor is chasing a non-stop 2year old pushing 40! Have you ever actually watched the cartoons they have on these days? What ever happened to "Underdog" and Go! Speed Racer Go!or one of my personal late nite favorites Beevis and Butthead.


 i here ya GreenDayGirl. i miss all the cartoons from when i was a kid. they dont show them anymore because they are to violent.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

Well lets see... since i was gone half the day yesterday i have to comment on everrrything hahaha.....

*Tampons*: The person who invented the Applicator Free tampon was one sick sick twisted fucker... I mean i've heard of earning your red wings, but not on yourself... This girl will stick to her plastic applicator super sized tampon for those days where your flow is running like the Ohio River as it meets With the other two in Pittsburgh

*Thongs & Fat Woman Fert. Grass:* Well My grass in my front yard hasn't grown back perhaps i'll invite this fat ass over to help my lawn out a bit... with a plus.. The Neighbors next door would die of a heartattack and i'll never have to hear them ***** about where I or anyone else parks our cars again.

Stoney & Greenday: You go girl... hahaha "No Stiffy, No Problem" -green

Men & buying Tampons: Mutt, see i don't understand what the big deal about men and the women issues with tampons and all that. I mean yeah sure we bleed from our coochies.. but hey you men are constantly striving to get into one... and why is it a man is more secure about having to pick up a prescription of viagra.. but yet can't pick up a box of tampons... heck you've licked sucked nibbled and put things of ur own into the exact place those tampons are gonna go... i just don't see why it should be an issue.. think of it as becoming the best friend to her little kitty.

Childbirth: Thankfully.. I've never had to see this... And I prolly never will experiance it, something about a child the size of a watermelon coming out the hole the size of a lemon... yeah doesn't make me feel like childbirth is as natural as they say.

Good Cartoons: I remember on Sat. when cartoons were worth getting up for... You had the Buggs Bunney... Tom & Jerry was the shit.... What was that one with the clay mation.. like.. with like Mr. bumpy and stuff.. i loved that show.. and Ren & Stimpy was awsome.. yeah you can't entertainment like that anymore... Although i love watching Playhouse Disney in the mornings with my nephew.. Little Einstine's and Jo Jo's Circus... and Ooo yeah The Hinkley Town heros... But i love Jo Jo... It's a great show... Goliath is so cute!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> *Thongs & Fat Woman Fert. Grass:*
> 
> Men & buying Tampons: Mutt, see i don't understand what the big deal about men and the women issues with tampons and all that.
> 
> Good Cartoons:


 
I don't have a problem buying them. It's graphic depictions that get to me. Words like discharge and leakage have a whole new meaning other than electricity and car fluids now. hahahahaha

Good Cartoons.
Bugs Bunny 
Ren and Stimpy
Rocky and Bulwinkle
for the new ones. 
Spongebob (the whole idea of swimming at the beach, cooking crabbie patties, and starting a fire underwater???? that guy who made that cartoon is on some serious drugs)
Adventure of Grim (Billy and Mandy on CN). That is one demented cartoon.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

Ooo I see i see... So if i said this is just an example: Mutt I've sprung a leak... it's everywhere i gotta clean it up.. hahaha can you hand me that pad overthere.. it would bugg you. ok gotcha


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

​ 
Since Someone Took This Pic the other night when i was drunk, i thought i would post it... This is Pranic In Men's undies...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

Hand me the pad over there would be just fine. no more than that. Don't need to know all the other information. hahahahahahahaha

If you keep picking on me, I ate tacos last night.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

can we please change the subject back to cartoons or something. i here enough flow from my girlfriend. she has to get blood transfusions once a month hers are so bad. i stay clear.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

Tacos... Mmm.. well you can have your tacos.... I had Chinese last night with enough MSG to give you the shits for a week.. hahaha.. Don't no one go in the bathroom... hahaha!


----------



## rasta (Mar 27, 2006)

that was just wrong ,,,,mutt


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok you just had to make me pass out and wake up with my eyes hurting again i might even throw up seeing this the second time why repost the pic man thats not cool now everyone gonna have to see it again and as for the cartoons back in my days when i was 5 years old the did have good cartoons yup ren and stimpy i used to wake up every morning adn watch it i also remember they used to show thunder cats on cn and voltron and these 2 cartoons are from way back


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> that was just wrong ,,,,mutt


 
That wasn't me. That was Hick that posted that. Thats it this thread just hit my ignore list. This thread is just freakin me out way too much.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

awww but every one loves this thread.. hahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

DRACULA maybe


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

you guys just don't know whats fun.. hahaha... us ladies could talk for hours about some of this stuff... i mean it's those things that everyone does and thinks.. but never says.. haha.. while i'm at it... lets change the subject to humm... well heck i don't know...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

how about things you collect? do you collect anything?


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 27, 2006)

Only thing i collect is movies Speakin of which, what is everyones favorite movie?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

*Halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love horror movies. *


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 27, 2006)

Humm.. Things I collect... Does Dust Count??

As for movies.. it depends on the Type:

Romance: Dirty Dancing
Action: Last Action Hero, The Beach
Drama: Great Expectations
Childrens: Alice in Wonderland
Young Adult: The Princess Diary's
Kung-Fu/ Martial Arts: Mortal Kombat , Double Dragon
Comedy: Too Many to name
Horror: Into the Mouth Of Madness, Children Of the Corn, Friday the 13th, Halloween... Any and all.. Love Horror.. and Gore


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2006)

..since this thread seems a bit _"sexest"_ anyway...Can anyone spot the man in this photo?..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

3rd one in from the right. what is he about 5 foot 2?


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2006)

"Nope"  that's gotta be a chick with a moustache....try reading the signs..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Nope" that's gotta be a chick with a moustache....try reading the signs..


damn i didn't even see that the first time around. i was looking down in the front. why didn't they beat his ass?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHA... like it..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually two. One with the camera and *ironed* shirt is one too.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 28, 2006)

i dont see a man? lol


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

this is some funny shit


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh my god! I've only been gone for one day! It never ceases to amaze me how creative men can become when they're supposed to be doing something! Any of the rest of you girls have this problem? I'm embarrased to admit that not only does my boyfriend not know what day "garbage day is but I don't even think he knows where the outside garbage is!! Useless I tell ya'!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, and just for the record..."Baby, come **** my d**k" is NOT a turn on. Just in case anyone was wondering. Hi Pranic!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi My favorite Grow at home mom.. hahaha...      I dunno baby **** my d*ck can be hott when a chick is sayin it.. hahaha but i think thats the only case


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Well when you put it that way yes, that would definetley be a turn on...but when you're in the middle of changing a crappy diaper, I'm gonna have to go with hmmm...no. I'm still trying to figure out the connection between crappy diaper and d**k sucking.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 100% with ya' mutt!!....


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 30, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> I'm embarrased to admit that not only does my boyfriend not know what day "garbage day is but I don't even think he knows where the outside garbage is!! Useless I tell ya'!


 

LOL that sounds all too familiar. Seems I'm the only one who knows where the trash bags, garbage cans, and the day the trash pick up is. Must be part of a Man's mentality


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Since no one has posted on this one in a few days, I just wanted to say... I love men's underwear!!! I won't say anything about tampons or the birthing process, just that i love men's undies!


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 7, 2006)

I missed this thread and since i was wearing mens undies today i thought i would bring this one back up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*Here i thought this thread was dead.  *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm wearing my men's undies as we speak


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 8, 2006)

wow i just sat threw and read this entire thing WOW thats all i have to say lol


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2006)

...guese I just don't get it..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...guese I just don't get it..


*Hey Hick it looks like the one chick is trying to talk out her ass like Jim Carey.  *


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 9, 2006)

omg the horror thread is back!!!!!!! lol


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 9, 2006)

Dun Dun Dun.... The Horror the Horror... Half Naked Women in Boxer Breifs.... or the fat woman in a tube top you choose


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

fully naked women


----------

